# Dumpy is honouring me on his new goalie masque



## bunnyman666 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yep yep!!!! He ain't gonna have me airbrushed on, but he's going to have my shadows on the sides of his helmet.

Can't wait to see it!!!!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 22, 2015)

Update:

Dumpy has finalised the design of his new goalie masque!!!!

Red to blue colour-shift spray

Bunny Laroque's bunny motif on each side

Rolex crown on the forehead

My name on the backplate in silver in this font:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 22, 2015)

Here is the Bunny Larocque goalie masque the bunny motif comes from:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 22, 2015)

Wowzee! Your Dumpy must love you lots! I bets he wins every game with you on the mask Trixie!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sophie-

Trix here. Dumpy has lost every game BECAUSE his new masque isn't finished yet. The masque should be in Dumpy's greasy paws in aboot three weeks.

Yeah, Dumpy loves me. Even when he tooks away my Sherman toy, he loves me. He said something aboot intestinal blockage. I was only chewing his ears and felt fur.

Love,

Trix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dumpy's back plate:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 4, 2015)

Here is the rest:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 4, 2015)

Dats very nice!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 4, 2015)

Tanks, Sophie!!!!

The crown definitely represents me as well as the bunny heads. Hopefully when Dumpy gets the masque, he can take purty pix dat show the red and blue. I don't know who's more exciteded- Dumpy or me?


----------



## fluffybuns (Apr 14, 2015)

Very cool! 
My ma says it's good 4 hoomins to combine loves. She goes into the garden and tries to grow nom noms in shapes like my head but dey jus look so silly. She even tries to do my kind of stretching in da mornin but she duz it all wrong and I haz to keep showin her da right way.
Hoomins sure are fun creatures to watch innudey? Dey sure come up with some interesting stuff.
-Mel


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 28, 2015)

Dumpy wored this on Sunday:


----------

